# Engine Oil?



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

What do you guys think is the best engine oil to put in a Agco Allis 8745 diesel, Bobcat S550 diesel, and a John Deere 3020 gas?

We have been using Rotella T 15w-40. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The Best? You are already using it.


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

+1


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

+2


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

+3


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------

